# OREGANO OIL-ANYONE Tried Yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

HAS ANYONE TRIED OREGANO OIL YET.INTERESTED TO SEE THE FEEDBACK.I CANT GET IT HERE IN MELBOURNE-AUSTRALIA. IN ANTICIPATION STEPHEN.


----------



## john5571 (Nov 21, 2000)

I started it yesterday, but I'm also trying something the doctor gave me, and also trying Immodium advanced. Anyways I'm used to going 5-10 times per day...and today I only went ONCE! Yes...ONCE. Now I don't know if it's the oregano oil...or the immodium (over the counter)...or this hydrocortisone foam from the doctor that I started 3 days ago.If it's the oregano oil..then its miraculous..but I'm not sure yet. I'll keep you posted. -JOHN


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2001)

I'm on my second day of trying about 4 drops 3 times a day. So far I don't feel a difference but I will keep you updated.







I wonder if I should up my dosage...------------------


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Well I haven't had a chance to look for it yet, but if I find anywhere here in Sydney will let you know brand name & source.


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

THANKS ALL FOR REPLYING.I AM JUST DESPERATE AND CANT WAIT FOR SOMETHING THAT MIGHT TAKE THE ODOUR AWAY.I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM AS GASPROB AND A FEW OTHERS THAT HAVE POSTED ON THIS BB.I HAVE NEVER FELT MORE HUMILIATED IN MY LIFE.NOT TO MENTION THE DEPRESSION. STEPHEN.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I've tried it twice and it clears up my lower abdo symptoms right away, but does nothing for my acid-type stomach pain. I might try mixing it or in capsule form instead. I'm going to keep using the oil a few more times, though, in case the acid pain is coincidence.you should go ahead and try it and see if it works for you - carefully.


----------



## Mandylion (Mar 20, 2001)

Stevo- I found it on the internet on my first shot. Here's the link....also you should read the message "The only thing that finally cured my IBS" by KKenya. Everyone is talking about Oregano Oil. Good luck! http://www.sheld.com/seoregano.html


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I posted this on another thread before I saw this one so I just clipped it in here FYI:____________________________MAYBE (this information below) was all here or in another thread and it's all gone or I missed it. If so I apologize in advance for the redundancy I am about to post.Just to butt-in with my two cents on a Sunday morning with a free hour...while I was not here it would seem to me from what I have read about oregano oil is that both parties (the proponent and the party suggesting some caution) are correct.Organo oil (lets say OO) is among the extracted oils that are bacteriacidal. OO's essential oil contains a powerful bacteriacidal compound called carvacrol. Carvacrol has been found, both in vitro AND in vivo, to exert powerful antimicrobial effects against...(drum roll please)....inestinal pathogens and parasites.Bacillus cereus is killed in vivo by the right amount of OO. As many will recall it is a bacteria which gives more people food infection from leftover rice than we realize as it is a spore-former that starts to regrow in the cooked rice and if you eat it more than 24 hours later you stand a good chance of getting BC infection sympotms in your gut...symptoms that look like mild IBS in adults to severe infection in children.BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE saith Mr. Popeil!Carvacrol in orgeano oil kills intestinal PARASITES. Some people have this problem and don't know it unless the stool is checked for parasites and it may masquerade as so called "IBS"..esp. if a PCP makes the diagnosis of IBS without really having the stool checked. It happens. If this is the case and you use oregano oil you have a good chance of recovering normal bowel function.AND it is effective against a broad array of PATHOGENS which may invade or overpopulate the bowel. Keep note that recently there is the "big excitement" over that subpopulation of people that we think have IBS which may actually have an imbalance in the gut flora which produces overpredominance of bacteria...possibly pathogenic or simply improper balance of what should be commensuls as a result of antibiotics so digestion is compromised by the lack of proper commensul balance...so they give an antibiotic and some people get better.Perhaps oregano oils' Carvacol is having that effect on people becaase these people are memebers of this IBS subpopulation. Worth thinking about since it is proven that this and other essential oils do have these properties.WOWSERS! This sounds great. And is certainly worth trying in case your problem is pathogenic or parasitic and is has not been found.ONE WORD OF CAUTION which is what I assume KMOTTUS was trying to convey in the posts I missed.....Carvacol has also been found to kill the "good bacteria" too sometimes...which one? Of all the luck it kills....(cue Phantom of Opera Organ Music)....Lactobacillus.Bummer. Like so many forms of pharmacotherapy, and carvacol is simply pharmacotherapy OTC since if you read up on it and study its actions it is basically a naturally-occurring antibiotic, there can be a downside.There are no studies yet which have shown that the dose needed to kill pathogens correlates to the dose which kills lactobacillus in any predictable fashion because it has kind of been approached in a non-integrative fashion. I have not seen a paper where they actaully checked in vivo for both actions AT THE SAME TIME.So it is reasonable to suggest that people who beleive they have IBS may try-out this substance, but be wary that you may reduce the population of lactobacillus in the gut as a consequence....robbing Pedro to pay Paulo. But if that happens I guess you could ingest lactobacillus culture-containing probiotics and eat a gallon of yogurt. So you just have to pay attention to what you are doing.Again, if this was already all posted I am sorry as I have not been online around here much lately and maybe I missed it all being said.In that case, as Emily would have said: "Never mind."Eat well. Think well. Be wellMNL_______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2001)

Someone suggested that Oregano Oil can be a neurotoxin taken at high levels. Can anyone explain what this means, what the symptoms would be and what would constitute high levels? I'm taking 4 drops 3 times a day. I've noticed it makes me feel dizzy at first. But I think it is helping my bowel function.Thx.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Found two places in Sydney where they sell the Oregano Oil. Both claim there oil is 100% pure Oregano oil only, no carrier oil or anything else in it. But don't hold me to it, only repeating what was said. I did ask if it was suitable for internal use. Seems that due to certain Australian regulations pure essential oils cannot be labelled as either 'internal' or 'external'. (One of these little things that is there to 'protect' us from bogus claims & all that. Just like we can't buy Lactobacillus GG capsules in this country due to some whacko 1991 legislation that is also 'for our protection'.) Anyway back to the oil, one chap volunteered the info that he can't say it can be taken internally but in fact he does know people who do just that. Also that in France it is used internally for GI problems. So like I said just repeating what was said. Address's are;Sydney Essential Oil Co511 Gardeners RdRosebery Nsw 2018Ph: (02) 9667 4745Fx: (02) 9700 8788Oregano Oil 12ml $9.50, 100ml $43.00Will send by mail.New Directions153 Bridge RdGlebe Nsw 2037Ph: (02) 9566 1900Oregano Oil 15ml $7.50 Also in larger sizes, 100ml & up but I didn't get the price & didn't ask if they would post out, but expect they would.Believe best source country for highest quality oil is Turkey & there are two websites up from that country telling you about ALL the different oregano oils. Would be nice to get it from the source itself but for myself I'm going to settle for the 12ml $9.50 to see how it goes. Working on the premise that you get the quality you pay for. (Hmm, though how often has that little adage been disproven).


----------



## STEVO (Mar 5, 2001)

Thanks Mandylion,MNL & NINA.hope something comes of this .Cant wait for some sort of relief. STEPHEN.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOAN:Oregano oil (active ingredianet carvacrol) can cause toxicity in epithelial cells but I have not seen nor can find anything on neurotoxicity (nerve cell damage). for example here is a quickie on the doe-dependent toxic effects on HEP-2 cells:Food Chem Toxicol 1999 Aug;37(8):813-23 Related Articles, Books Toxicity of selected plant volatiles in microbial and mammalian short-term assays.Stammati A, Bonsi P, Zucco F, Moezelaar R, Alakomi HL, von Wright A.Laboratorio TCE, Istituto Superiore di Sanita, Rome, Italy.In this study, several short-term microbial and mammalian in vitro assays were used to evaluate cytotoxicity and genotoxicity of four plant volatiles showing antifungal activity: cinnamaldehyde, carvacrol, thymol and S(+)-carvone. All inhibited viability and proliferation of Hep-2 cells in a dose-dependent manner. IC50 ranged from 0.3 mM (cinnamaldehyde) to 0.7 mM (thymol) in viability tests and from 0.2 mM (carvacrol) to 0.9 mM (carvone) in the proliferation test. The morphological analysis suggested an involvement of apoptosis in the cases of carvone, carvacrol and cinnamaldehyde. At nontoxic doses, carvacrol and thymol increased the number of revertants in the Ames test by 1.5-1.7 times, regardless of metabolic activation. In the SOS-chromotest, none of the four plant volatiles caused DNA damage at non-toxic doses. In the DNA repair test, a marked dose-dependent differential toxicity was observed with carvone and, to a lesser extent, with cinnamaldehyde, while with thymol and carvacrol, this effect was less pronounced. In conclusion, the considered in vitro cytotoxicity assays have shown to be sensitive enough to highlight a variety of toxic effects at the cellular level, which can be rather different between chemically closely related compounds, such as isomers.---------------------However, since this was a study looking at cytotoxicity in vitro I do not know how to possibly translate the in vitro toxic concentrations to what the in vivo intake of carvacrol would have to be to produce possible cytotoxixity in vivo. Better ask a toxicologist if they know of any other work looking at it in vivo, or of neurotoxicity. I did not see anyEat well. Think well. Be well.MNL_______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

So I don't understand all this technical stuff enough to participate in this discussion but when I started on oil of oregano/oregamax over 2 years ago I first learned of it on this BB..My understanding is it is a natural anribacteria and anti fungal agent and should any of your problems with IBS be connected to either of these problems it just might cure your IBS. I know I have been symptom free for 2 years and I swear the oregano was the main factor. My understanding was both the oil of oregano and oregamax capsuls are interchangable although I took both I found the oil irritated my gerd. The brand I took was North American Herb & Spice. I found it took 2 full weeks to kick in so I really felt the difference but I had had IBS rather severe for 9 1/2 years prior to finding what stopped my problems. I also want to say I have taken nothing in over a year and still remain symptom free. I am however on a locarb sugarfree diet which has contributed greatly. ------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2001)

Mike NoLomotil-are you a genius!!!?I have just a few more questions. Sorry. Does anyone know how much and how often you are supposed to take the Oregano Oil to eradicate bacteria? I'm guessing if it works like a "natural antibiotic" that there should be some strict dosage and schedule or otherwise it doesn't work or worse you just make the bacteria stronger. Does anyone know how much or what the working dosages have been for others? Also****I am supposed to have bacterial overgrowth AND severe candida overgrowth-according to a lab test. Does anyone know if the Oregan Oil affects Candida(is candida considered fungus?) or if there is something else natural or over the counter that would kill it? I can't get a prescription from anyone for this.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

http://www.natureswonders.com/oregano2.html I know this is an advertisement and I would guess we aren't supposed to use them here but it does have a good explanation of what oil of oregano does.. When I took the oregamax in the beginning until my IBS symptoms were basically gone I took 2 capsuls at each meal.------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## sickntired (Jan 6, 2005)

MNLOh how I have missed your informational and well articulated posts! Thanks for this post STEVO. It goes along well with Kkenyas post so I just wanted to ***BUMP**** this post up to the top with the other one! s n t


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

There's an article posted on Kenya's string, that said oregano oil does kill both candida and every bacteria it's been exposed to. It's at http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/0,,72-125531,00.html Also Kenya took it 4 times a day when she first used it, but now takes it twice a week.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

Thanks Julia37 and hmmmmmmm. Now that I know its effective i'm afraid of it! ha ha ha ha! Last night I had some edema in my foot and my mouth was raw and i just got scared about taking it. But thanks for the info. Wish we knew more about if it was dangerous, etc. Seems weird if it does kill so much bacteria-that it could be potentially dangerous. I'm giong to see what I can find on it tonight-going to the book store.


----------



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

Lol, I nearly panicked when I was drinking the Oregano oil with water cause when I moved the cup away from me it splashed a small drop right into my eye! I felt fine though, I think it was just the water that splashed since the oil doesn't really break down into the water. I don't know,...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

Hi all-I went to the bookstore last night and couldn't find anything on oregano oil in any of the herbal and natural remedy books. I was really surprised. Finally I picked up the American Pharmaceutical Association's Practical Guide to Natural Remedies. They have a page or so dedicated to each herb and natural remedy. They said that it was unlikely to live up to its reputation. But they did recognise it as safe however it seems to me that there hasn't been a whole lot of research done yet. You also have to think that this association is probably heavily biased against natural remedies so.... Anyway, that's all I could find so far. I'm goign to start taking the pill form since the liquid was freaking me out too much. One pill twice a day between meals-that's what the bottle says. I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2001)

To all the Belgian IBS'ers out there, I found a store that sells oregano oil. Here's the address:Natuurhuisde zonnevlechtDorpsstraat 14a8490 JabbekeTel. 0478/27 69 46I'm trying it for three days now and it's looking good !!!!! Bowel movements when from 10 to 3 movements a day...Best regards,Peter (C&D type)


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2001)

Oops, typo.Bowel movements WENT from ...







Peter


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"JOAN con ARC":I could only find (1) article which described the IN VIVO (in body) dose of carvacrol via organo oil needed to inhibit intestinal PARASITES in the gut. The rest are studies of bactericidal effects IN VITRO ("test tube") and measured toxic concentrations in vitro. Not much use in determing how much to take by mouth.This study (abstract attached) says that it was effective against the PARASITES listed in doses of 600 mg per day. Whether this translates to across the board bactericidal effectiveness at that dose is not clear from the literature, as one would have to study the relative reistance of the parasites vs specific bacteria based upon cell wall structure (where the carvacrol acts). It may kill non-spore forming bacteria just fine at this level, or less may be needed, I think that "clinical experience" is used rather than actual scientific data per se. I will say I did not have time to do an exhaustive search so I could have very well missed the info. But maybe this helps.-----------Phytother Res 2000 May;14(3):213-4	Related Articles, Books Inhibition of Enteric Parasites by Emulsified Oil of Oregano "in vivo".Force M, Sparks WS, Ronzio RA.Health Explorations Trust, Scottsdale, AZ, USA (M.F.) and Biotics Research Corporation, P.O. Box 36888, Houston, Texas 77236, USA.Oil of Mediterranean oregano Oreganum vulgare was orally administered to 14 adult patients whose stools tested positive for enteric parasites, Blastocystis hominis, Entamoeba hartmanni and Endolimax nana. After 6 weeks of supplementation with 600 mg emulsified oil of oregano daily, there was complete disappearance of Entamoeba hartmanni (four cases), Endolimax nana (one case), and Blastocystis hominis in eight cases. Also, Blastocystis hominis scores declined in three additional cases. Gastrointestinal symptoms improved in seven of the 11 patients who had tested positive for Blastocystis hominis.--------------------------I think it is reasonable to leap to the conclusion that persons whose symptoms disappear after administration of carvacrol can safely conclude that they are among the IBS subpopulation whose symptoms can be linked to pathogens or parasites.ALSO of interest is a study in vitro which showed that SUBLETHAL DOSES of carvcarol can allow Bacillus Cerues to ADAPT via cell wall alteration and become resitant. This is POTENTIALLY problematic. So the question remains concerning other pathogens...can they adapt to sublethal doses of carvacrol in the gut and, if you do not take enough, actually become MORE of a problem since if they adapt the end result can mean they are in effect more virulent (resist inhibition by normal flora too).We just need to be mindful that screwing around with bacteriacidal substances when the effective miniml effective oral dose is unclear can have consequences. This is the one thing that concerns me personally about OTC extracts that are self-adminitered to treat POSSIBLE gut pathogens absent either medical supervision or an understanding of the correct dosing and monitoring of outcomes. Many will do fine but some run the rsik of complicating their own bowel dysfunction unknowingly. And with this substance (it is also in thyme by the way) where the line is drawn is very unclear to me.I have to again plant a foot on the side of Caution same as KMOTTUS, but in my case it is for this reason stated.The laws of probability are in your favor that if you do take it that you are probably more likely to feel better or nothing than to end up with a worse problem of bacterial imbalance, probably, (hedge hedge hedge), if you use the dose that was found to be lethal to those parasites.But a good probiotic should be added to the regimen. I don't normally "endorse" other companies products per se unless I really have studied it a lot, but I do think probably one of the best Probioitcs to use (as it contains 14 strains of commenusals and high colony counts) is FLORA SOURCE from NutraSolitutions 1-888-816-8804.I have no connection with them nor are my referrals commissionable so I am just giving you an objective opinion of what I think is probably the right way to approach probiotics.Finally, Joan, no I am emphatically not a genius. Just ask my wife. Who has ever heard their wife yell at them "MNL YOU ARE A DAMN GENIUS!"? Usually it is the polar opposite, and uttered in spanish so I am not real clear on the precise translation. But I do know for sure that "Bobo" is not "genius".But I have worked beside, collaborated with, studied under and otherwise assisted several geniuses over the last 30 years. And at present I work with several true geniuses in the field of immunology, especially as related to food and chemical issues. So sometimes enough knowledge simply rubs off (with alot of concentration on their utterances) that I can be helpful.Well, finally a day off!Eat well. Think Well. Be well.MNL_______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Thought this info. may be helpful for some. A good source for pure oregano oil is at www.barryfarm.com click on "enter our store" then in the bottom right click on "essential oils". I recently recieved my order from them and the oil is made by Now Foods at Bloomington,Ill. It is pure oil so you need to be careful, it is also cheap compared to all else I've found. The bottle is 1 ounce pure oil for $12.03 plus tax and shipping. I think it can be sent outside the US for a higher shipping charge. Check out the site and see. It sure is powerful compared to the oregano/olive oil mixture I found at GNC- .45ounce for $29.99. I put a few drops in some Hawiaan Punch and slug it down. Good luck, Norb


----------

